# Mass gaining program: routines 3 DAW training each muscle 2 times a week



## Tricka90 (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you know any good *Hypertrophy* workout routine which consist in *going to gym 3 days a week and training each bodypart 2 times a week*? I've been lifting for 2-3 years and I'm 22 years old.


----------



## HDH (Nov 14, 2013)

How many times a day?

HDH


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 14, 2013)

You could run a 5/3/1 strength training routine with hypertrophy accessory lifts...
http://www.muscleandstrength.com/wo...t-jim-wendlers-5-3-1-powerlifting-system.html

Running the 3/week 5/3/1 style will yield slower mass/size gains, but it is effective if.your accessory lifts are on point.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 14, 2013)

5/3/1 like Frank suggested or 5 by 5 program.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 14, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> You could run a 5/3/1 strength training routine with hypertrophy accessory lifts...
> http://www.muscleandstrength.com/wo...t-jim-wendlers-5-3-1-powerlifting-system.html
> 
> Running the 3/week 5/3/1 style will yield slower mass/size gains, but it is effective if.your accessory lifts are on point.




I agree with Frank too.......5/3/1 is an excellent program.  Just stick with it 6 months or more.....


----------



## j2048b (Nov 15, 2013)

If u cant hit the requirements start out with an 8,6,4 until u can hit everything as rxed.... Such as intensity, reps and sets...same layout as the 5,3,1 but slower progression to prevent injuries and such...My trainer had me start with an 8,6,4 for a few weeks to a month or so just to get my bearing back in regards to lifting and gpp is concerned... And tire drags...Especially if u are comming off a long layoff as i was... The 8,6,4 def helped me to get my strength back up as well as my body use to the weight increases and such, also helped prevent injuries for me as well... Once i excelled at the 8,6,4 he dropped it to a 6,4,3 and so on until i got acclimated yet again, and finally i was conditioned to go to the 5,3,1 and it was great! Took me 2-2.5 months to get going well on the 5,3,1 but i had a layoff of about a year due to being a pussy and injuries hahah


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 15, 2013)

For a contrasting approach, you could look into running the old school HST program which consists of 3 full-body workouts per week and varies the rep ranges every two weeks (15, 10, 5).


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 15, 2013)

I like the 5x5 program, I saw great results.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 15, 2013)

5x5 my lifts were huge and size was nice.
my maxes were higher so were my strength gains compared to a BB style split.
Nothing at all like a 4 day split which I do now.
I've ran modified versions of this adding many accessory lifts.
Awesome.

5/3/1 is super slow.
I couldn't get into it. I was adding too many lifts wasn't really 5/3/1 in the end.


----------



## HDH (Nov 15, 2013)

Hypertrophy training is different guys. It's like the total opposite of power lifting programs.

HST is a good example of a hypertrophy routine.

HDH


----------



## Seeker (Nov 15, 2013)

HDH said:


> Hypertrophy training is different guys. It's like the total opposite of power lifting programs.
> 
> HST is a good example of a hypertrophy routine.
> 
> HDH



Mass training program, 3 days per week, 5 *5 will give him what he's looking for.


----------



## HDH (Nov 16, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Mass training program, 3 days per week, 5 *5 will give him what he's looking for.



I agree the end result will be what he's looking for but training for hypertrophy is taking a different road to get there.

Perhaps an explanation of why he wants to train for hypertrophy will give us a better understanding of what he needs.

I train 4 days for hypertrophy but could make it three if it was necessary, and it would have to be necessary. If keeping away from the heavier weights is truly his goal I would really suggest a 4th day.

HDH


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 16, 2013)

HDH said:


> I agree the end result will be what he's looking for but training for hypertrophy is taking a different road to get there.
> 
> Perhaps an explanation of why he wants to train for hypertrophy will give us a better understanding of what he needs.
> 
> ...



I agree with you here...my reason for suggesting 5/3/1 was simply because it's a great program and pretty easy to follow...if OP is limited to 3x per week, he can go further with strength than he could with hypertrophy IMO...
You can see added size with 5/3/1...maybe not as fast as you would with a typical bodybuilder split, but at least with a 5/3/1 he's getting the most out of SOMETHING...that something being good ole strength which will later transfer to an outstanding base to build off of when he can hit the gym more than 3x a week.
That's my outlook on it...but OP still haven't told us the reasons behind 3x per week or why his goal is hypertrophy


----------

